# ISPConfig parallel zu Plesk



## cusaro (20. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einen V-Server bei dem Plesk vorinstalliert ist. Ist es möglich ISPConfig parallel dazu zu installieren und zu nutzen?

Ich würde das neue System gern erst etwas kennenlernen bevor ich den Umzug angehen.

Viele Grüße
Cusaro


----------



## Till (20. Okt. 2010)

Du kannst nicht 2 Server Controlpanel parallel benutzen, unabhängig ob es plesk, ispconfig, dierctadmin,m ispcp etc. ist da sie sich in Ihren Funktionen überschneiden und individuelle Konfigurationen benötigen. Wenn Du ispconfig testen möchtest, dann installier es Dir doch lokal in einer virtuellen maschine. Es gibt ja von vmware und sun / oracle Virtualisierungssoftware die für den privaten Gebrauch kostenlos ist.


----------



## cusaro (20. Okt. 2010)

Hm... sowas dachte ich mir leider schon.

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort. Also wird erstmal der lokale Server zum testen herhalten müssen.

Danke
Cusaro


----------

